

Show HN: An experimental Chrome extension for page manipulation - tectonic
https://vimeo.com/118090094

======
Fudgel
Can you paste here the commands you already have? I didn't quite see all of
them after you entered "help".

~~~
tectonic
Currently:

    
    
      exit - Close the terminal
      clear - Clear the terminal
      bugmenot - Launch BugMeNot for this site, or the site passed
      selectorgadget - Launch selectorGadget
      random_link - Open a random page link
      waybackmachine - Open this page in Archive.org's Wayback Machine
      help - This help view
      gist - Make a new GitHub gist
      namegrep - Grep for domain names
      pastie - Make a pastie with the given text
      requestbin - Make a requestb.in
      selection - Get the current document selection
      echo - Output to the terminal
      grep - Search for lines matching a pattern
      _ - Access the previous command's output
      text - Access the page's text
      collect - Grab all input into an array
      jquery - Access the page's dom
      tick - Read once per second
      yes - Emit the given text continuously
      pbcopy - Put data into the clipboard
      pbpaste - Pull data from the clipboard
      hn - Search hn
      bookmark - Manage bookmarks
      eval - Run inline CoffeeScript

------
marksteve
Pied Piper :P But please release with a dummy name first. This is really net
:D

~~~
tectonic
It's now here:
[https://github.com/cantino/chrome_pipe](https://github.com/cantino/chrome_pipe)

------
Immortalin
Hi, just wondering, is this up yet? Btw, it looks really cool!

~~~
tectonic
Here it is:
[https://github.com/cantino/chrome_pipe](https://github.com/cantino/chrome_pipe)

